# Carrying a few lures at a time



## Rickshaw (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey everyone, thanks again for the warm welcome! I've been looking around at smaller tackle boxes because I don't always need to carry many lures out onto the water with me. Sometimes lugging my master tackle box out is just unnecessary. How do you guys handle taking out a few lures at a time? I'm not finding a small tackle box I've liked yet.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

A fishing Vest with several pockets, or the clear plastic boxes work well.
Welcome to the forum......
Good Luck


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I use a large diameter pill bottle. I can store quite a few soft plastics, spoons etc without getting hooks in my thigh while wading...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> I use a large diameter pill bottle. I can store quite a few soft plastics, spoons etc without getting hooks in my thigh while wading...


do u have a prescription for them soft plastics sir.. lol


----------



## Rickshaw (Jul 5, 2012)

What do you guys think about a plastic container like this? I only carry a few lures/jigs on me at a time and they look like they'd fit in these cavities.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

small tupperware. Im not talking the cheap glad ware stuff either. Get into the wifes stash of the lockable ones and get one that is pocket size. If she asks, try to shift the blame. they are so small, there are a million reasons why they come up missing. You think I took it fishing? It's not all peanut butter sandwiches and chocolate milk out there honey. I'm working to provide for you. I have better things to do than play hide and seek with your dishes.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

I am a big believer in the fanny pack. They are so functional and you always look cool when your buying a round at the bar after a hard day fishing.


----------

